# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Anyone heard of these Tren Ace's??

## Trenlife4

ZPHC Trenbolone Acetate 100mg/10ml and Spectrum Pharma Trenbolone Acetate 100mg/10ml. For me ZPHC worked better, a noticeable result in a physical strenght increase even from the first shot. Injected 100mg x 3 a week.

----------


## almostgone

Have heard of both brands. Mixed reviews.

----------


## dpstore

> ZPHC Trenbolone Acetate 100mg/10ml and Spectrum Pharma Trenbolone Acetate 100mg/10ml. For me ZPHC worked better, a noticeable result in a physical strenght increase even from the first shot. Injected 100mg x 3 a week.



Heard good about these 2 brands they are actually manufactured by same factory same people just different brand names

----------

